# Probleme mit MySQL - Anmeldung



## ghost (16. Jan 2005)

Ich hab ein Prog erstellt, mit dem ich per JDBC an eine MySQL - DB anlogge. Die Anmeldung funktioniert mit root / localhost / kein PW einwandfrei. Wenn ich mich jedoch als ein anderer Benutzter mit PW ( vorher: insert into user.... / grant all privileges...  gemacht und in User - Tab. als eintrag mit PW und Y bei allen möglichen Einträgen  gecheckt ) anmelden will ( vorher abgemeldet ) kommt immer die Fehlermeldung: Access denied for User test@localhost (using password yes ). Wenn ichs über dos versuche funzt mysql -u root. Mysql -u test -p bringt zwar die Passwort - Abfrage, aber es kommt derselbe Fehler... Was ist falsch?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Jan 2005)

lies das mysql manual...
du musst die privileges flushen und vor allem das passwort verschlüsselnmit der "passwort(..)"-funktion von mysql, steht aber alles in der doku oder bei googel suchen, ich hab dafür 2min gebraucht aber die lösung nicht mehr gespeichedrt, sry


----------



## foobar (16. Jan 2005)

Lösch den User wieder und benutz folgendes Statement:

```
grant all on myshop.* to myuser@localhost identified by "myuser"
```

Du brauchst den User nicht händisch in die Tabelle einzutragen, daß macht grant alles von alleine.


----------

